# Projector Mount Help--Epson 710HD



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an Epson 710HD..I need to mount it to the celing..I know nothing about mounting projectors!!..I see you have to turn it upside down for the ceiling mounts..I have another obstacle as well, a ceiling fan 
So, I have to buy one that extends to at least 24"..Any suggestions??
Also, Once I flip the projector over, how do I turn the image over as well and will this cause me to lose any picture quality?
Thanks!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Visualapex has PJ mounts including some with extensions. Just click their link at the top of the page. You can call them and they can answer your mount questions. Also when you mount your PJ you will need to go into your menu and flip the picture so it is in the upright position for viewing. It will not effect the quality of the pic.


----------

